
SXSW music hack launched in 4 days - bpeters
https://medium.com/@SecretSet/from-0-to-launch-in-4-days-58198f9419b8#.9hw1jyx86
======
bpeters
Hey Hacker News! Myself and three others are on the SecretSet team, let me
know if you have any questions about our process and specifically things we
did to get it built and off the ground. Hope you liked the read!

